# William The Baptist



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anyone here know where I can purchase _William The Baptist_ in hardcopy form?

Has anyone read it? 

It was recommended for providing a thorough but non-academic introduction to the reformed view of baptism.

I have many protestant friends who fall into the typical dispensational-arminian-credobaptist-charismatic paradigm. So I try to be careful with what I give them to help guide their understandings. I don't want to throw a Berkhof at them before they even know what "paedo" means.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Does anyone here know where I can purchase _William The Baptist_ in hardcopy form?
> 
> Has anyone read it?
> ...



I have only the papperback, and it's a great book. I recommended !!!!
I orderd it at reformed heritagebooks.

[Edited on 1-5-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Perfect! Thank you. I couldn't find it at the usual places I check. AbeBooks.com had the lowest price copy listed as $12.00 and it was a listed in Australia as a printout with wire bounding. The rest of the results that were actual books were between $20 and $50!

$7.00 at a familiar book store is great!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2006)

This is an excellent book.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2006)

> I have many protestant friends who fall into the typical dispensational-arminian-credobaptist-charismatic paradigm.



As a Baptist, I would be quite pleased if my fellow Baptist brethren would be of the "covenantal-calvinistic-credobaptist-cessationist paragidm."


----------



## CDM (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This is an excellent book.


----------



## Ivan (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> 
> 
> > I have many protestant friends who fall into the typical dispensational-arminian-credobaptist-charismatic paradigm.
> ...


----------

